# Moravian wood stove



## btoelburb (Nov 2, 2014)

I once owned a Moravian wood stove,but when i sold the house at the time, the stove went with the house.
Now I would like to find another Moravian wood stove. I know the company is out of business. I would consider
a used one if in good shape or new. Any ideas?


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2014)

I've burned in a lot of stoves in different locations,,, in some places, it was the same stove just a different chimney system.  Point in saying that, is that they each had their own personality.

Don't go into putting a new stove in with the mindset that you'll get the exact same performance out of the same stove once installed in a different home with a different chimney setup.

There are a TON of good stoves on the market today, I suggest making a new post explaining what you have as a home (floor layout) what your heating desires are (supplemental or full time), where it's going to be installed (basement, living room, etc)  what you are hoping to spend, how important aesthetics are, etc, etc, and go from there.

Good luck.

pen


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 3, 2014)

Isn't the Moravian a stove model that was made by Quaker?  My parents still use their old Quaker.


----------



## Woodburningbeginner (Oct 6, 2015)

Treacherous said:


> Isn't the Moravian a stove model that was made by Quaker?  My parents still use their old Quaker.


I have this same woodstove and was wondering if u knew what model it is or if u have the owners/instruction manual. If so I'd like to make a copy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 23, 2015)

Woodburningbeginner said:


> I have this same woodstove and was wondering if u knew what model it is or if u have the owners/instruction manual. If so I'd like to make a copy. Thanks in advance



I'll see if my parents have any of the original documentation.  They purchased this back in about 1981 IIRC.


----------



## Quakerfan (Jan 1, 2017)

Currently restoring a Fawn ll for a friend, its the smallest of the Quaker Parlor stoves. I have two Quaker Moravian 303's as I really like the look of them. Last year I gave away a Moravian 404 to be used as an outdoor bread oven.

Here's the Quaker Fawn ll as I received it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 1, 2017)

That is quite a door. Looks more like a Stag model than a fawn.


----------



## Quakerfan (Jan 1, 2017)

Stag model? 
I did notice slight difference in shape with the window, as compared to the Buck ll.
I have it all disassembled, ready to de-rust and weld in the baffle plate.

This is my first Fawn stove, it was nice to see the deer piece detaches, so I can paint it separately. It's for my friend's hunting cabin. He's so excited I found this stove for him.


----------



## begreen (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, that will be perfect. The deer on the door is a stag. When I think fawn I think Bambi.


----------



## Quakerfan (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL! ...guess I don't know much about deer.

Had a buddy bronze weld a broken foot. I'll save this piece aside for final assembly on site.


----------



## ketch (Oct 16, 2018)

btoelburb said:


> I once owned a Moravian wood stove,but when i sold the house at the time, the stove went with the house.
> Now I would like to find another Moravian wood stove. I know the company is out of business. I would consider
> a used one if in good shape or new. Any ideas?


I have a quaker Moravian model 404 in great shape used 3 years took with us when we moved has been garaged in storage for over 30yrs 10/16/2018


----------



## Mollys5018 (Nov 20, 2019)

I have this same stove that i am looking to sell. I am having a hard time trying to figure out its value. Does anyone know?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## bholler (Nov 20, 2019)

Mollys5018 said:


> I have this same stove that i am looking to sell. I am having a hard time trying to figure out its value. Does anyone know?


[/QUOTE]
200 to 300


----------

